# Wurzel ziehen



## Patrick-ANF (11. Apr 2005)

kann mir einer sagen wie ich eine Wurzle in java ziehen kann hab nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Apr 2005)

Hiermit solltest Du weiterkommen:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html#pow(double,%20double)


----------



## Snape (11. Apr 2005)

Guggst Du in der Klasse ... Math:

static double 	sqrt(double a)
          Returns the correctly rounded positive square root of a double value.

Ich sollte meine Sig ändern/ergänzen: API lesen hilft. ^^


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Apr 2005)

Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guggst Du in der Klasse ... Math:
> 
> static double 	sqrt(double a)
> Returns the correctly rounded positive square root of a double value.
> ...


Damit ist aber nur die Quadratwurzel ("positive square root") abgedeckt.


----------



## MASTERmind (11. Apr 2005)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich da der Einzige bin, aber am Anfang ist das echt schwierig die API zu lesen und zu kapieren was da steht.

Das Licht geht erst mit der Zeit mehr und mehr an!


----------



## meez (11. Apr 2005)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit ist aber nur die Quadratwurzel ("positive square root") abgedeckt.



Mehr brauchts auch nicht, da:
n'te Wurzel aus x  = x ^ 1 / n

Also:

```
public double nSqrt(double x, int n) {
   return Math.pow(x, (double) 1/n);
}
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (12. Apr 2005)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deswegen hatte ich doch Math.pow genannt...  :bahnhof:


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deswegen hatte ich doch Math.pow genannt...  :bahnhof:



Nix gesehen...


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2005)

MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, ob ich da der Einzige bin, aber am Anfang ist das echt schwierig die API zu lesen und zu kapieren was da steht.
> 
> Das Licht geht erst mit der Zeit mehr und mehr an!




Mach dir nix draus, die API is fuern Hugo! 

Bis man sich da zurecht findet dauert es lange, am besten ist halt immer im Forum einfach das was du willst in der Suchfunktion einzugeben, zB hättest du Wurzel eingegeben, hättest bestimmt genug gefunden.

Im Gegensatz zur MSDN ist die Java Api ein Produkt aus dem Jahre Schnee, aber was solls ;>


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

API's, Firewalls und IDE's sind ehh was für Weicheier...


----------



## Snape (12. Apr 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zur MSDN ist die Java Api ein Produkt aus dem Jahre Schnee, aber was solls ;>



"ein Produkt aus dem Jahre Schnee" <-- was soll das bedeuten? Schlecht oder gut?

Ich jedenfalls liebe die Java API. Sie ist Gold im Vergleich zu sämtlichen C/C++ "Hilfen" und Dokus zu den Klassenbibliotheken.


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

Es gibt auch teilweise für C++ API's im Stil von Java..


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Apr 2005)

> Im Gegensatz zur MSDN ist die Java Api ein Produkt aus dem Jahre Schnee, aber was solls


ja ja, trotzdem liebe ich die Java API wegen ihrer Einfachheit (ok, das html könnte man etwas netter machen)

MSDN ist ein dermassen undurchschaubares Konglomerat von API Dokumentation, Hilfen, Tipps und Schrott; wenn man eine Info will dann klickt man sich blöd

erst kommt eine Seite mit "Introduction to the DataGrid"

dann muss man "Datagrid Control" oder "Datagrid Class" anklicken

dann "Datagrid members" (um überhaupt zur API vorzustossen)

und dann fehlen in der Liste der Funktionen / Properties die Typen der Rückgabewerte (nochmal ein Klick)!

und bei der Seite für einen Member dann ein triviales - dummy - Unbrauchbarbeispiel...

und überladene Funktionen sind zusammengefasst, nochmal ein Klick

und bei fast jedem Member steht der tolle Satz "Supportetd by the Compact Framework", macht das lesen auch nicht einfacher

absolut unbrauchbar!


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2005)

Toll, aber die MSDN ist leichter zu durchsuchen!

Bsp, die hast nen Funktionsnamen und willst den Rest wissen (zB welche Hauptklasse das hat, etc). 

In der Java Api wünsch ich dir Viel Spass, wenn du net weißt in welcher Klasse das liegt, in der MSDN hingegen zeigt er dir die paar Bsp.

Sicher ist die MSDN aufgebläht und vieles davon nutzlos (die ganzen MS Java Klassen.... wer braucht die bitte??) 

Aber zum Durchsuchen finde ich die MSDN besser und Bsp Code, naja, die MSDN hat halt ab und an welchen (java zwar auch, aber das ist ja eigentlich eine Tutorialsection) nur ob sie brauchbar sind, is halt ne andere Frage!


PS.: Mit Jahre Schnee, meinte ich eher schlecht. Is ja nur logisch denken  Bsp.: Dein Pc ist aus dem Jahre Schnee (hört sich ja alt an => der PC ist alt => schlecht :bae: )


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Apr 2005)

msdn ist groß, aber absolut unübersichtlich und unintuitiv


----------



## Snape (12. Apr 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Toll, aber die MSDN ist leichter zu durchsuchen!
> 
> Bsp, die hast nen Funktionsnamen und willst den Rest wissen (zB welche Hauptklasse das hat, etc).
> 
> In der Java Api wünsch ich dir Viel Spass, wenn du net weißt in welcher Klasse das liegt, in der MSDN hingegen zeigt er dir die paar Bsp.



Das ist der einzige Vorteil. Meist kommt man aber mit 3sec Nachdenken darauf, in welcher Java-Klasse man schauen sollte.



> PS.: Mit Jahre Schnee, meinte ich eher schlecht. Is ja nur logisch denken  Bsp.: Dein Pc ist aus dem Jahre Schnee (hört sich ja alt an => der PC ist alt => schlecht :bae: )



Wieso hört sich Schnee alt an? Nur "Schnee von gestern", aber davon war nicht die Rede. Egal...


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Apr 2005)

> Toll, aber die MSDN ist leichter zu durchsuchen!
> 
> Bsp, die hast nen Funktionsnamen und willst den Rest wissen (zB welche Hauptklasse das hat, etc).



na ja, gibt ja mittlerweile Desktopsuche 

oder gleich mit google site: die online api durchsuchen

der volltextindex der msdn ist natürlich ein Pluspunkt, ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass ich mit der spartanischen Java API "schneller" bin...


----------



## Patrick-ANF (12. Apr 2005)

OK es geht danke an alle


----------

